# Bojack Horseman Enneagram Types



## madelein (Jul 17, 2017)

Bojack Horseman is a colourful Netflix cartoon show about a horse that is actually quite depressing. But I find it really interesting and funny and I recommend watching it.

This show has a really big focus on real-life personality flaws which makes it so fascinating to type them!

I'm more intuitive about typing people, but I will note some major scenes or qualities that explain why I think they are the type that they are.

Bojack *4w3*
- self hatred: You're a Piece of Shit episode
- 3 wing because he loves fame and is pretty charming: Give the People What They Want scene










Diane *4w5*
- self hatred and thinks she's defective: I'm a Pit scene
- annoying?: Belle Room scene
- self-righteous
- seeks suffering
- 5 wing because doesn't like surprises or being center of attention










Todd *9*
- lazy and kind

Princess Caroline *1w2 or 2w1*
- 1 because always put together and organised
- career focused
- 2 because compulsive need to help others: "Break your pattern of needing to fix other people"






Mr. Peanut Butter *7*
- always positive
- loves everyone


----------



## Lato-Tibby (12 mo ago)

madelein said:


> Bojack Horseman is a colourful Netflix cartoon show about a horse that is actually quite depressing. But I find it really interesting and funny and I recommend watching it.
> 
> This show has a really big focus on real-life personality flaws which makes it so fascinating to type them!
> 
> ...


I agree with all the character exept Bojack. 
I think he's 3w4 because his main desire is to be "worth it". The message from his family was that he has not value, that's why Bojack loves to be in the centre of attention and likes to be liked even more than to be his true self - he doesn't really know what his true self wants. 
Bojack protect himself by the fear of disapproval by saying: "yes, I'm a bad person", but he doesn't not really believe in this. He says this only to prevent the disapproval he might have from others. 
If you think about Bojack vs Dane, she strive to be loyal to her true self - no matter what, even if this means to loose people she likes and to be "different" and "outcast". She's also a bit elitist (while Bojack he's not at all) (4). 
Bojack changes himself and " adapt" his image only to be succesfully considered and admired by others and he's also very charming, as the 3s.

So I think Bojack is 3w4, while Dane 4w5.


----------

